# More Mezquite? How About Some Huizache?



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

It is not a secret in this forum that I like to make mezquite resorteras. I have made them out of other woods, but mezquite is the wood I like the most. 
This time I am not bringing a mezquite resortera, but one made out of huizache. Huizache is very much alike mezquite, but they totally different. Huizache is a bush and mezquite is a tree. They look almost the same when they are little, but start to show their difference once they start to produce flowers, which are differente in shape.
It is difficult to make a decent resortera out of huizache, since it is easy to get infested with bugs, its branches are kind of small in diameter and have a very easy tendency to show cracks. 
I was lucky to find a good branch of huizache and make a nice resortera. I wanted to show the type of wood it is and that the plant has spikes in it. The dots in the resortera are spikes that I removed and because of this I did not wanted to give it a smooth finish. I took a file and scratched all over, put it on fire a little bit and used linseed oil to acentuate the result. 
In Spanish when wood is not smooth is called "Roñosa" , so I decided to call this resortera,* La Roña. *As usual any comments will be highly appreciated. Saludos.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

wooooow!!! .... WOOOOOOOW!!!!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

awesome slingshot, you are one fine craftsman.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Fine looking hunter ! That one will put meat on the table with style !


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Xidoo, you are making our slingshots look so bad compared to yours!!









Seriously, that is one absolutely beautiful fork, the shape is perfect!!

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

good looking natural


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I always wonder how do you make them liek that... Good job! Master of Naturals Xidoo


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Aras said:


> Master of Naturals Xidoo


Yes, I agree


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

!! I love it Xidoo! Amazing work.

I have also located a maple fork for you!


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Excellent fork once again. Saludos.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Hasta que se le hizo al huizache pasar por el salón de belleza jeje!

Muy chingona mi Xidoo!

Until that was done to the Huizache, finally passed by the salon lol!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Another beauty!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> wooooow!!! .... WOOOOOOOW!!!!


CHANEKE, 
I am glad you like the resortera. Of course is not as close as the very nice ones you make, but I try. Saludos.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Se nota Xidoo que fisfrutas haciendote tus tiradores , para mi gusto el trabajo esta genial , duedes estar orgulloso. Saludos desde España , VIVA MEXICO LINDO:


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

huey224 said:


> awesome slingshot, you are one fine craftsman.


Huey224,
Thanks, I believe that I am far from being a good resortera maker. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

smitty said:


> Fine looking hunter ! That one will put meat on the table with style !


Smitty,
I like the way it holds in my hand and how it shoots. Thanks for your kind words. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

AJT said:


> Xidoo, you are making our slingshots look so bad compared to yours!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AJT, 
Not at all man, I just try to make something decent to share with you guys. I like the shape as well as you do, but the grain and the color is what I like the most. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, for stopping by and comment. Your comments are always appreciated. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Aras said:


> I always wonder how do you make them liek that... Good job! Master of Naturals Xidoo


Aras, 
You are the real master of making slingshots. I have seen what you do and I just wonder what would you do in ten years. Now, don let Chepo sam, to read your posts. Thanks and Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Master of Naturals Xidoo


Yes, I agree








[/quote]

Irfan...
I disagree...







" src="http://slingshotforum.com/public/style_emoticons/default/plthumbsdown.gif"> Thanks and saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Gib said:


> !! I love it Xidoo! Amazing work.
> 
> I have also located a maple fork for you!


Gib,
Thanks, for your comment I am trying to improve. I have not been able to locate a mezquite fork for you, but I am working on it. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

MidniteMarauder said:


> Excellent fork once again. Saludos.


MidniteMarauder,
Nice to read from you, thanks. Saludos for you too.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Hasta que se le hizo al huizache pasar por el salón de belleza jeje!
> 
> Muy chingona mi Xidoo!
> 
> Until that was done to the Huizache, finally passed by the salon lol!


Chepo,
Pos que weno que le cuadre la pieza mi mai, no tan wena, ni especial como las de aste, pero la lucha se le hace. Saludos.


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

beautifull but al little big no ? i look small forks









simon


----------

